# Name that song!



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 16, 2006)

Let play a game of "Name that song!"

You just can't use lines from the chorus. 

Let's start with this one.
"I pulled into Nazareth, was feelin' about half past dead;"


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 16, 2006)

WOOHOO I knew liking the Dead would payoff some day

The big bully try to stick his finger in my chest 
Try to tell me, tell me he's the best


----------



## olivefun (Mar 16, 2006)

I think of *The Band*..


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 16, 2006)

That is right. The Band with The Weight. 

Now it is your turn to come up with a line!


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 16, 2006)

Ok, I submitted lyrics, I got the name of the song right, but I heard the Grateful Dead cover it and didn't know who originally did it. 

No guesses on my lyrics??


----------



## abluesman (Mar 16, 2006)

Lunchbox --- Marilyn Manson

I'll fix you something, I'm sure your gonna love
but we don't have to, we don't have to eat at all


----------



## abluesman (Mar 16, 2006)

Isn't anybody gonna venture a guess?


----------



## olivefun (Mar 16, 2006)

It doesn't sound familiar to me at all


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 16, 2006)

abluesman said:


> Lunchbox --- Marilyn Manson
> 
> I'll fix you something, I'm sure your gonna love
> but we don't have to, we don't have to eat at all



"Having A Real Bad Day" ---- by Taj Mahal


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 16, 2006)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Ok, I submitted lyrics, I got the name of the song right, but I heard the Grateful Dead cover it and didn't know who originally did it.
> 
> No guesses on my lyrics??



"The big bully try to stick his finger in my chest 
Try to tell me, tell me he's the best..."

The song is called: Next Motherfu%$er ---- by Marylin Manson


----------



## RedHead (Mar 16, 2006)

"Listen children to a story, that was written long ago.
About a kingdom on a mountain and the valley far below."


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 16, 2006)

"One Tin Soldier", by Coven. I like that one. Same chord progression as "Streets Of London", by Ralph McTell. Or Pachalbel's canon in D.

How 'bout:

"Ain't got no picture postcards, ain't got no souvenirs
My baby, she don't know me when I'm thinkin' 'bout those years"


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 16, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> "One Tin Soldier", by Coven. I like that one. Same chord progression as "Streets Of London", by Ralph McTell. Or Pachalbel's canon in D.
> 
> How 'bout:
> 
> ...



"New Orleans Is Sinking" --- by The Tragically Hip

Here's some lyrics: 

"On your third broken window
Your hair full of glass
Throw your clothes in the hallway
Just a sheet on your back..."

any guesses?


----------



## olivefun (Mar 16, 2006)

That one is easy

It is the Tragically Hip.

I love Taj Mahal. nice.


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 16, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> "On your third broken window
> Your hair full of glass
> Throw your clothes in the hallway
> Just a sheet on your back..."


"I Saw Mommy Kissing Santa Claus" ?


----------



## abluesman (Mar 17, 2006)

olivefun said:


> I love Taj Mahal. nice.




Me too. The man's gotta lot of soul.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 17, 2006)

"On your third broken window
Your hair full of glass
Throw your clothes in the hallway
Just a sheet on your back..."



FreeThinker said:


> "I Saw Mommy Kissing Santa Claus" ?



That's not the right answer.

anymore guesses?


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 17, 2006)

Super-Connected by Belly would be my guess! 

While the rest of them dudes were gettin' their kicks
Boy, I beg your pardon, I was gettin' mine


----------



## abluesman (Mar 17, 2006)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Super-Connected by Belly would be my guess!
> 
> While the rest of them dudes were gettin' their kicks
> Boy, I beg your pardon, I was gettin' mine





Mississippi Queen --- Mountain



When she walk that walk, 
and talk that talk, 
and whisper in my ear, 
tell me that you love me


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 17, 2006)

AC/DC Boom Boom

We go dancing nightly in the attic
While the moon is rising in the sky
If Im too rough, tell me
Im so scared your little head will come off in my hands


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 17, 2006)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Super-Connected by Belly would be my guess!
> 
> While the rest of them dudes were gettin' their kicks
> Boy, I beg your pardon, I was gettin' mine



Yep! *smiles*


----------



## abluesman (Mar 17, 2006)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> AC/DC Boom Boom
> 
> We go dancing nightly in the attic
> While the moon is rising in the sky
> ...




Actually, I was thinking of the original version -- John Lee Hooker


Billion Dollar Babies - Alice Cooper



I know shes waiting
Just anticipating
The thing that youl never never possess


----------



## Morganne (Mar 17, 2006)

Try A Little Tenderness by Otis Redding


For every little kiss, there's a little teardrop.
For every single thrill there's another heartache.


----------



## olivefun (Mar 17, 2006)

Morganne said:


> Try A Little Tenderness by Otis Redding


 *
That is one of the greatest songs/versions of all time! *

One night in the rain, I remember coming home and it was on the radio. I had stopped the engine in front of my house and listening to the song, hearing and watching the incredibly passionate downpour outside. Unable to move, until the last notes finished, I was so deeply moved by the emotions he conveyed with simplicity and a kind of respect. It is one of the best songs ever recorded, by anyone. I went into the house and wept for no good reason, or maybe it was lots of reasons.

Oddly enough, after all that, I haven't thought of that song in a long time.
Thank you for that, Morganne.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 17, 2006)

Morganne said:


> Try A Little Tenderness by Otis Redding
> 
> 
> For every little kiss, there's a little teardrop.
> For every single thrill there's another heartache.



Those lyrics go to Lou Rawls - "Love is a hurtin thing"

Now, how about these lyrics?

"We were born before the wind
Also younger than the sun
Ere the bonnie boat was won as we sailed..."


----------



## Morganne (Mar 18, 2006)

olivefun said:


> *
> That is one of the greatest songs/versions of all time! *
> 
> One night in the rain, I remember coming home and it was on the radio. I had stopped the engine in front of my house and listening to the song, hearing and watching the incredibly passionate downpour outside. Unable to move, until the last notes finished, I was so deeply moved by the emotions he conveyed with simplicity and a kind of respect. It is one of the best songs ever recorded, by anyone. I went into the house and wept for no good reason, or maybe it was lots of reasons.
> ...




Thank you for sharing that fond memory. Otis Redding was such a talent.


----------



## Morganne (Mar 18, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Those lyrics go to Lou Rawls - "Love is a hurtin thing"
> 
> Now, how about these lyrics?
> 
> ...



Into The Mystic by Van Morrison

Been away haven't seen you in a while.
How've you been?
Have you changed your style?


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 18, 2006)

I haven't been around as frequent.

I've been sick with a cold.  

My style is changing?


----------



## Morganne (Mar 18, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> I haven't been around as frequent.
> 
> I've been sick with a cold.
> 
> My style is changing?



Lol, that's a set of lyrics.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 18, 2006)

*ack*:doh: I got confused there.....hmmmmmmm  *LOL*

those lyrics are from Billy Dean - "We Just Disagree"

I had to look for those lyrics, of course.

How about these lyrics?

"Don't want to end up a cartoon 
In a cartoon graveyard 
Bonedigger Bonedigger 
Dogs in the moonlight 
Far away my well-lit door 
Mr. Beerbelly Beerbelly 
Get these mutts away from me 
You know I don't find this stuff amusing anymore..."


----------



## Ericthonius (Mar 18, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> How about these lyrics?
> 
> "Don't want to end up a cartoon
> In a cartoon graveyard
> ...



"_Call Me Al_", by Paul Simon.


----------



## abluesman (Mar 18, 2006)

I’m so in love with you,
Whatever you want to do,	
Is all right with me,


----------



## Morganne (Mar 18, 2006)

abluesman said:


> Im so in love with you,
> Whatever you want to do,
> Is all right with me,



Al Green "Let's Stay Together"

"Toe to toe dancing very close
Body breathing almost comatose
Wall to wall people hypnotized"


----------



## olivefun (Mar 18, 2006)

That one is Blondie Rapture



And I don't know a soul who's not been battered
I don't have a friend who feels at ease
I don't know a dream that's not been shattered
or driven to its knees


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 18, 2006)

You know, none of these look familiar to me, so I'm getting even. I hope I can post one that leaves some of you scratching your heads. Well, it is fairly recent, so maybe some of you will know it:

"Someone ran away with her innocence
A memory she can't get out of her head
I can only imagine, 
what she's feeling 
when she's praying,
Kneeling at the edge of her bed."


----------



## Morganne (Mar 18, 2006)

That's Holy Water by Big & Rich.

"As my life goes on I believe
Somehow somethings changed
Something deep inside
Ooh a part of me"


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 18, 2006)

Morganne said:


> That's Holy Water by Big & Rich.
> 
> "As my life goes on I believe
> Somehow somethings changed
> ...



Chicago ---"I've Been Searching"

See if you know these lyrics?

"The man in the crowd with the multicoloured mirrors
On his hobnail boots
Lying with his eyes while his hands are busy
Working overtime
A soap impression of his wife which he ate
And donated to the National Trust...."


----------



## Morganne (Mar 19, 2006)

Happiness Is A Warm Gun by The Beatles

"You live your life in the songs you hear
on the rock and roll radio.
And when a young girl doesn't have any friends
that's a really nice place to go."


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 19, 2006)

Morganne said:


> "You live your life in the songs you hear
> on the rock and roll radio.
> And when a young girl doesn't have any friends
> that's a really nice place to go."


"Angie Baby" - Helen Reddy

"Run the risk of knowing
That our love will soon be gone"


----------



## Morganne (Mar 19, 2006)

We Can Work It Out by The Beatles


"When it all goes crazy and the thrill is gone,

The days get rainy and the nights get long.

When you get that feeling you were born to lose,

Starin' at your ceiling, thinkin' of your blues."


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 19, 2006)

"Just Remember I Love You" (don't remember the artist).

"Would you greet me or politely turn away?
Would there suddenly be sunshine
On a cold and rainy day?"


----------



## maxoutfa (Mar 19, 2006)

"what would you say" - the artist... yikes I don't recall - a looong time ago.

Think as it was, and again it will be.
Though the course may change sometimes,
rivers always lead to sea.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 19, 2006)

maxoutfa said:


> "what would you say" - the artist... yikes I don't recall - a looong time ago.
> 
> Hurricane Smith -- "Oh Babe What Would You Say"


----------



## maxoutfa (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm still haunted by that raspy voice. pretty obscure, that - figures it would be the one that I decided to chime in on.


----------



## Aliena (Mar 19, 2006)

It's been such a long time, I think I should be going. Time doesn't wait for me, it keeps on rollin'.


----------



## Morganne (Mar 19, 2006)

Foreplay/Long Time by Boston

"This, is our fork in the road,
Love's last episode.
There's nowhere to go, oh no"


----------



## Robin Rocks (Mar 19, 2006)

I'll Be Around - Joan Osborne

"And she listens like her head's on fire
like she wants to believe in me"


----------



## Morganne (Mar 19, 2006)

Didn't know she covered that , cool. I was thinkng the Spinners version.

"Now no one saw what you looked like, what you looked like.
Like a stranger you came out of the night, out of the night."


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 19, 2006)

"Just a Job to Do" - Genesis

"Now everyone knows just how much I needed that gal."


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 19, 2006)

I guess I made that one too hard; that was from "Winchester Cathedral" by The New Vaudeville Band.

Try this one:

"I get a buzz from being cold and wet.
Pleasure seems to balance out the pain.
And so you see that I'm completely crazy - 
I even shun the south of France."


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 19, 2006)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> "I get a buzz from being cold and wet.
> Pleasure seems to balance out the pain.
> And so you see that I'm completely crazy -
> I even shun the south of France."



*The Who* - Blue, Red, and Grey

My turn!!

"It isn't just a one-sided version
We've dealt with a manic subversion
I won't let the truth be perverted
And I won't leave another victim deserted"


----------



## Robin Rocks (Mar 19, 2006)

Robin Rocks said:


> "And she listens like her head's on fire
> like she wants to believe in me"




Um, no one bothered to try to guess mine. Was it too hard or just passed over?


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 19, 2006)

Robin Rocks said:


> "And she listens like her head's on fire
> like she wants to believe in me"



*The Cure* - From The Edge Of The Deep Green Sea


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 20, 2006)

Since Chimpi didn't post any words to guess, I will:

"I have so many questions
About love and about pain,
About strained relationships
As only he could explain it to me."


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 20, 2006)

Hear no evil, don't you see no evil, don't you lay no evil down on me. You're gonna burn in hell.


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 20, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> *The Who* - Blue, Red, and Grey
> 
> My turn!!
> 
> ...



=P
Hehe, it's okay though, Wayne. Yours is *Fleetwood Mac* - I Miss You, by the way. And Jack Skellingtons is *Twisted Sister* - Burn In Hell.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 20, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> And Jack Skellingtons is *Twisted Sister* - Burn In Hell.



Damn, you are good! 

BTW: Twisted Sister rocks!


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 20, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Damn, you are good!
> 
> BTW: Twisted Sister rocks!



Agreed. Twisted Sister does indeed rock.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 20, 2006)

We are the innocent
We are the damned
We were caught in the middle of the madness
Hunted by the lion and the lamb


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 20, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> We are the innocent
> We are the damned
> We were caught in the middle of the madness
> Hunted by the lion and the lamb



*Ronnie James Dio* - All The Fools Sailed Away

Mine is still going, apparently!!

_It isn't just a one-sided version
We've dealt with a manic subversion
I won't let the truth be perverted
And I won't leave another victim deserted_


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 20, 2006)

Slipknot -- pulse of the maggots

Some lyrics to guess:

"If i could fly i'd live in the sky
I'd come from why and obviously you do too
The very start of everything hard could be the slip of a fingertip..."


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 20, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> *Ronnie James Dio* - All The Fools Sailed Away



You are either way too good at this or also another 80s metal fan.


----------



## Morganne (Mar 20, 2006)

Lonely by Frente

"The killers breed or the demons seed,
The glamour, the fortune, the pain."


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 20, 2006)

Morganne said:


> "The killer’s breed or the demon’s seed,
> The glamour, the fortune, the pain."



*Iron Maiden* - 2 Minutes To Midnight

Yes, Jack, I am too good at this. You're talking to a music freak. Sorry. 

_And then you bring me home 
Afraid to find out that you're alone .. Oh 
And I'm sleeping in your living room 
But we don't have much room to live _

*EDIT*: Thanks for _knowing_ the song, Jeff.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 20, 2006)

Hopefully I can stump Chimpi with this one.

Long legs squeeze you tight
Hold you for one endless night
Her touch is cold, her bite is deep
She's everything you'll ever need


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 20, 2006)

Lita Ford -- Black Widow

Figure out these lyrics if you can?

"Thread worms on a string 
Keeps spiders in her pocket 
Collects fly wings in a jar 
Scrubs horse flies 
And pinches them on a line...."


----------



## Morganne (Mar 20, 2006)

Konstantine by Something Corporate

"The heavenly touch of your embrace,
Tells me no one could take your place."


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 20, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Figure out these lyrics if you can?
> 
> "Thread worms on a string
> Keeps spiders in her pocket
> ...



YES!!! *Bjork* - Birthday!!! Happy birthday Swampy!! Haha, I'm kidding.

Mine still going, again.


_And then you bring me home 
Afraid to find out that you're alone .. Oh 
And I'm sleeping in your living room 
But we don't have much room to live_

*EDIT*: Nevermind, Morganne got it...


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 20, 2006)

Bjork was with The Sugarcubes for the song --- Birthday


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 20, 2006)

You guys really know your 80s metal.

I'm going to have to briefly switch genres

"The Indians said I was white by law
The White Man always called me Indian Squaw"

I always liked this song. I have my reasons.


----------



## Morganne (Mar 20, 2006)

Half-Breed by Cher

"I brought you something close to me,
Left for something you see though your here."


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 20, 2006)

Telepopmusik --- Breathe

How about these lyrics:

"Although wet eyes would never suit you
Walk through no archetypal suicide
Die young is far too boring these days...."


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 20, 2006)

"A million lights are dancing 
And there you are
A shooting star
An everlasting world 
And you're here with me
Eternally"

What? I have a wide taste in music.


----------



## Morganne (Mar 20, 2006)

Xanadu by Olivia Newton-John

"Early in the morning, just as the sun was rising.
Came without a warning, the sound of the Earth rising".


----------



## maxoutfa (Mar 20, 2006)

no takers on my lyrics?

Think as it was and again it will be
though the course may change sometimes
rivers always lead to sea.


----------



## Morganne (Mar 20, 2006)

maxoutfa said:


> no takers on my lyrics?
> 
> Think as it was and again it will be
> though the course may change sometimes
> rivers always lead to sea.



Ten Years Gone by Led Zeppelin . I love that song. It's my favorite band. I didn't see that posted.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 20, 2006)

"Softly, deftly music shall caress you. 
Hear it, feel it secretly possess you."


----------



## Morganne (Mar 20, 2006)

The Music of the Night from Phantom of the Opera by Sarah Brightman.

"If I had to do it all again,I wouldnt change a thing, 'cause this love is everlasting".


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Mar 20, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> =P
> Hehe, it's okay though, Wayne. Yours is *Fleetwood Mac* - I Miss You, by the way. And Jack Skellingtons is *Twisted Sister* - Burn In Hell.


Close - it was Stevie Nicks.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 20, 2006)

Morganne said:


> The Music of the Night from Phantom of the Opera by Sarah Brightman.
> 
> "If I had to do it all again,I wouldnt change a thing, 'cause this love is everlasting".




Suddenly ---- from Billy Ocean

Can anybody figure out these lyrics?

"the news is on & *Michelle's laughing
can't make sense of what the picture shows
she knows no fear she keeps on laughing 
if we could only know what Michelle knows...."


----------



## curvluver (Mar 20, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Suddenly ---- from Billy Ocean
> 
> Can anybody figure out these lyrics?
> 
> ...



Tough one swamptoad...

I would have to say John Stamos... Michelle's smiling

My turn...

Hit me with your rhythm stick


----------



## olivefun (Mar 20, 2006)

curvluver said:


> Hit me with your rhythm stick



easy!*
Ian Dury And The Blockheads.*

I used to listen to that a lot.

Sorry, I haven't a new one to post though


----------



## curvluver (Mar 20, 2006)

olivefun said:


> easy!*
> Ian Dury And The Blockheads.*
> 
> I used to listen to that a lot.
> ...



Well hopefully this one won't be so easy as my last one...

Lime and limpid green, a second scene 
A fight between the blue you once knew. 
Floating down, the sound resounds


----------



## olivefun (Mar 20, 2006)

This is one of the dumbest lyrics i have heard in a while...


Lucky that my breasts are small and humble
So you don't confuse them with mountains


yyyyeah, whatever...


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 20, 2006)

curvluver, those lyrics are: Astronomy Domine --- Pink Floyd

olivefun, those lyrics are: Whenever, Wherever ---- Shakira

Know these lyrics, anybody?

"She'll take a tumble on you
Roll you like you were dice
Until you come out blue..."


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 20, 2006)

Long ago. Just like the hearse you die to get in again. 
We are. So far from you.
Burning on. Just like the match you strike to incinerate.
The lives of everyone you know.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 20, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> Long ago. Just like the hearse you die to get in again.
> We are. So far from you.
> Burning on. Just like the match you strike to incinerate.
> The lives of everyone you know.



Helena ---- by: My Chemical Romance


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 20, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Helena ---- by: My Chemical Romance




Yep thats it. I suck at this game. I was trying to come up with the one you posted and I can't. It reminds me of a Type O Negative song but thats the only thing that comes to mind. I am probably way off.


----------



## abluesman (Mar 20, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Know these lyrics, anybody?
> 
> "She'll take a tumble on you
> Roll you like you were dice
> Until you come out blue..."




Bette Davis Eyes -- Kim Carnes



went down the hill, the other day
my soul got happy and stayed all day


----------



## Morganne (Mar 20, 2006)

Bette Davis Eyes by Kim Carnes

"Ever seen a blind man cross the road
trying to make the other side?
Ever seen a young girl growing old
trying to make herself a bride?"


----------



## abluesman (Mar 20, 2006)

Morganne said:


> "Ever seen a blind man cross the road
> trying to make the other side?
> Ever seen a young girl growing old
> trying to make herself a bride?"




Rod Stewart -- Handbags and Gladrags (my ex is a Rod Stewart FREAK!!!)


----------



## Morganne (Mar 20, 2006)

Natural Blues by Moby

"When I grow older I will be there at your side to remind you
How I still love you... I still love you".


----------



## abluesman (Mar 20, 2006)

Morganne said:


> Natural Blues by Moby
> 
> "When I grow older I will be there at your side to remind you
> How I still love you... I still love you".





Love of My Life --- Queen



And the windy winter avenues
Just don't seem the same
And the Christmas carols sound like blues
But the choir is not to blame


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 20, 2006)

abluesman said:


> Love of My Life --- Queen
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It doesn't have to be that way - Jim Croce

Words to memorize
Words hypnotize
Words make my mouth exercise
Words all fail the magic prize
Nothin' I can say when
I'm in your thighs


----------



## curvluver (Mar 20, 2006)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> It doesn't have to be that way - Jim Croce
> 
> Words to memorize
> Words hypnotize
> ...



Add It Up Violent Femmes

Now one from my misspent youth

With a battle cry go forth which is -- Give the people what they want.
And what the people want could only be the senseless slaughter of the
gutter-slime that litters this nation for cash and prizes.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 20, 2006)

curvluver said:


> Add It Up Violent Femmes
> 
> Now one from my misspent youth
> 
> ...




Scha-weet! Those would be the lyrics for Slaughterama - Gwar


And now my misspent youth was in the theatre where this song got much play

Soon the Gypsy Queen in a glaze of Vaseline
Will perform on guillotine
What a scene! What a scene!


----------



## curvluver (Mar 20, 2006)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Scha-weet! Those would be the lyrics for Slaughterama - Gwar
> 
> 
> And now my misspent youth was in the theatre where this song got much play
> ...




Nice one Banshee!!
ELP --- Karn Evil 9

Now for a fairly easy one....

Every time I touch you honey you get hot
I want to make love you never stop
Come up for air you push me to the floor
Whats been going on in that head of yours


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 20, 2006)

curvluver said:


> Nice one Banshee!!
> ELP --- Karn Evil 9
> 
> Now for a fairly easy one....
> ...



Un-skinny Bop! Poison

EVERY DAY, I GET UP AND PRAY TO JAH
AND HE INCREASES THE NUMBER OF CLOCKS BY EXACTLY ONE
EVERYBODY'S COMIN' HOME FOR LUNCH THESE DAYS
LAST NIGHT THERE WERE SKINHEADS ON MY LAWN


----------



## curvluver (Mar 20, 2006)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Un-skinny Bop! Poison
> 
> EVERY DAY, I GET UP AND PRAY TO JAH
> AND HE INCREASES THE NUMBER OF CLOCKS BY EXACTLY ONE
> ...



The song is take the skinheads bowling... not sure of artist though...

This one is fairly easy 

they're piling in the back seat
they're generating steam heat
pulsatiing to the back beat


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm sorry if the kids hold you in cool disregard
I know it's hard
Stick to what you know
You'll blow them all to the wall
When they realise what you've been working for
You've been working for
You've been working for


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 20, 2006)

curvluver said:


> The song is take the skinheads bowling... not sure of artist though...
> 
> This one is fairly easy
> 
> ...




The artist was Camper Von Beethoven

Blietzkrieg Bop - Ramones

I used to like to walk the straight and narrow line
I used to think that everything was fine
Sometimes I'd sit and gaze for days 
Through sleepless dreams
All alone and trapped in time


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 20, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> I'm sorry if the kids hold you in cool disregard
> I know it's hard
> Stick to what you know
> You'll blow them all to the wall
> ...



Belle and Sebastien - Catastrophe Waitress (I think I'll have to thank my daughter when I get home if I get this right)

Time stands still as I gaze in her waters
She eases me down
Touching me gently


----------



## curvluver (Mar 20, 2006)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Belle and Sebastien - Catastrophe Waitress (I think I'll have to thank my daughter when I get home if I get this right)
> 
> Time stands still as I gaze in her waters
> She eases me down
> Touching me gently



Styx -- Boat on the river

A thousand years have come and gone, but time has passed me by
stars stopped in the sky
frozen in an everlasting view


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 20, 2006)

curvluver said:


> Styx -- Boat on the river
> 
> A thousand years have come and gone, but time has passed me by
> stars stopped in the sky
> frozen in an everlasting view




Rush (Oh how I love Rush) Xanadu

Do you remember the cherry blossom in the market square?
Do you remember I thought it was confetti in our hair?
By the way didn't I break your heart?
Please excuse me, I never meant to break your heart
So sorry, I never meant to break your heart
But you broke mine


----------



## curvluver (Mar 20, 2006)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Rush (Oh how I love Rush) Xanadu
> 
> Do you remember the cherry blossom in the market square?
> Do you remember I thought it was confetti in our hair?
> ...



Thanx Bansee (I was so bummed when I went to Cleveland last year and couldn't find Rush in the hall of fame... I mean they are sooo deserving)

The song is Kayleigh. I think Fish did this one

and one we listened to while I was in College (hey it made sense at the time)

You know a lot of people don't bother about their friends in the vegetable kingdom. They think: What can I say? Some times they think: Where can I go?


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 20, 2006)

curvluver said:


> Thanx Bansee (I was so bummed when I went to Cleveland last year and couldn't find Rush in the hall of fame... I mean they are sooo deserving)
> 
> The song is Kayleigh. I think Fish did this one
> 
> ...




The band was Marillion...my daughter's name is Kayleigh (though I heard the song long after she was born...a good friend thought I named her after the song and then bought me the cd)

Yours is Frank Zappa - Call Any Vegetable

Really don't mind if you sit this one out.

My words but a whisper -- your deafness a SHOUT.
I may make you feel but I can't make you think.
Your sperm's in the gutter -- your love's in the sink.
So you ride yourselves over the fields


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 20, 2006)

Jethro Tull  "Thick as a Brick"

Anyone know these lyrics?

"If I was in the fridge, would you open the door? 
If I was the grass, would you mow your lawn? 
If I was your body, would you still wear clothes? 
If I was a booger, would you blow your nose? 
Would you keep it? would you eat it? 
I'm just tryin to give myself a reason...."


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 20, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Jethro Tull  "Thick as a Brick"
> 
> Anyone know these lyrics?
> 
> ...



The only Lemonheads CD I own!!!! woohoo

Song = Being Around by the Lemonheads

We got the mother and the kids
we got the guy and his date
we all get mad
we all get laid
looks like somebody forgot about us


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 20, 2006)

Violent Femmes ---- "Waiting for the Bus"

Anyone know these lyrics, perhaps?

"Fuss with my woman, toil for my kids 
Sweat till I'm wrinkled and gray 
While that lucky old sun got nothin' to do..."


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 20, 2006)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Belle and Sebastien - Catastrophe Waitress (I think I'll have to thank my daughter when I get home if I get this right)
> 
> Time stands still as I gaze in her waters
> She eases me down
> Touching me gently




Yup! You know your music! I am so bad at this game I can't guess any of them.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Mar 20, 2006)

The Lucky Old Sun....Louis Armstrong. 

How about this one??

Twelve hours out of Mackinaw City,
Stopped in a bar to have a brew.
Met a girl, and we had a few drinks,
And I told her what I'd decided to do.
She looked out the window a long, long moment,
Then she looked into my eyes.
She didn't have to say a thing,
I knew what she was thinkin'.


----------



## curvluver (Mar 20, 2006)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> The Lucky Old Sun....Louis Armstrong.
> 
> How about this one??
> 
> ...



Seger - Roll me Away

This is from a record (yes a viny record) that I won as part of a debating tournament in high school (even then I was tres geeky...)

You want the good life
You break your back
You snap your fingers
You snap your neck


----------



## Morganne (Mar 20, 2006)

Snap Your Fingers, Snap Your Neck by Prong

"I don't want the world to know,
I don't want my heart to show."


----------



## Aliena (Mar 20, 2006)

Try not to get worried. Try not to turn onto problems that upset you. Don't you know everything is all right, yes everythings fine. Let the world turn without you tonight. Close your eyes, close your eyes and forget all about us tonight.


----------



## Robin Rocks (Mar 21, 2006)

Morganne said:


> Snap Your Fingers, Snap Your Neck by Prong
> 
> "I don't want the world to know,
> I don't want my heart to show."



Two Faces Have I - Lou Christie




Aliena said:


> Try not to get worried. Try not to turn onto problems that upset you. Don't you know everything is all right, yes everythings fine. Let the world turn without you tonight. Close your eyes, close your eyes and forget all about us tonight.



Mary Magdalene - Sarah Brightman

"And every time she sneezes I believe it's love"


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 21, 2006)

I can't figure any of them out so I am just going to post another one.

"Then the door was open and the wind appeared 
The candles blew then disappeared 
The curtains flew then he appeared"


----------



## Morganne (Mar 21, 2006)

Don't Fear The Reaper by Blue Oyster Cult

"Hey, I dont care how long its gonna take ya..
But if its a dream I dont want no I dont really want it."


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 21, 2006)

Try -- Janis Joplin

"Philosophy is the talk on a cereal box 
Religion is the smile on a dog 
I'm not aware of too many things.."

p.s. Morganne, Is your avatar a painting from Georgia O'Keefe?

I think that your avatar is lovely! *smiles*


----------



## Morganne (Mar 21, 2006)

Yes, it sure is Georgia O'Keefe, thank you.


----------



## Aliena (Mar 21, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Try -- Janis Joplin
> 
> "Philosophy is the talk on a cereal box
> Religion is the smile on a dog
> ...



Sheryl Crow comes to mind. I'm probably sooooooo wrong though, because I can't think of the song completely!:doh: 

Yesterday I was one of the lonely people, but know you're lying here next to me making love with me.


----------



## Morganne (Mar 21, 2006)

You Sexy Thing by Hot Chocolate

"Soon the pines will be falling everywhere.
Village children always fighting for fair share."


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 21, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Sheryl Crow comes to mind. I'm probably sooooooo wrong though, because I can't think of the song completely!:doh:
> 
> Yesterday I was one of the lonely people, but know you're lying here next to me making love with me.



Aliena, I'll give away the answer.

It's Edie Brickel and The New Bohemians --- "What I Am"


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 21, 2006)

These are way too hard for me. Too many music experts here.

Here's another easy one from Jack.

"Howling in shadows
Living in a lunar spell
He finds his heaven
Spewing from the mouth of hell"


----------



## Aliena (Mar 21, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Aliena, I'll give away the answer.
> 
> It's Edie Brickel and The New Bohemians --- "What I Am"




Heh...I wasn't even close! 
I agree with Jack, there are some music experts here; I'm stumped!:bow:


----------



## Morganne (Mar 21, 2006)

Bark At The Moon by Ozzy Osbourne

"Then it comes to be that the soothing light at the end of your tunnel
is just the freight train coming your way."


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 21, 2006)

"No Leaf Clover" --- Metallica

try these out?

"Well, you're my friend, and can you see?
Many times, we've been out drinking;
Many times we shared our thoughts.
But did you ever, ever notice, the kind of thoughts I got?..."


----------



## Robin Rocks (Mar 21, 2006)

Robin Rocks said:


> Two Faces Have I - Lou Christie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mine was Anna Begins by Counting Crows. It's such a pretty song.


----------



## Morganne (Mar 21, 2006)

I See A Darkness by Will Oldham

"I got myself in,The worst mess I've been.
And I find myself startin' to doubt you."


----------



## Echoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Walk Away by Joe Walsh.

"Yesterday is dead and gone
And tomorrow's out of sight
And it's sad to be alone"


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Morganne.... 

"I See A Darkness" by Will Oldham *yep* 

....also Johnny Cash and Bonnie Prince Billy did a pretty good job with that song.


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 21, 2006)

Echoes said:


> Walk Away by Joe Walsh.
> 
> "Yesterday is dead and gone
> And tomorrow's out of sight
> And it's sad to be alone"



Wow I think I finally got one!! I believe this is *Martina Mcbride - Help me make it through the night*
How about=

"tried to save a place from the cuts and the scratches
tried to overcome the complications and the catches
nothing ever grows and the sun doesn't shine all day"


----------



## SoDelicate (Mar 21, 2006)

Nine inch nails- Into the void

How about...

Sadness for the wasted years
Pouring out the bitter tears
As they touch me, 
they heal me
That's all I need to know


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 21, 2006)

SoDelicate said:


> Nine inch nails- Into the void
> 
> How about...
> 
> ...




LOL sorry I hit the submit button before I was done 

I think yours is a Bif Naked song maybe???


----------



## SoDelicate (Mar 21, 2006)

hehehe, no, I'll eat your hat if anyone actually gets the one I posted 

and yes I saw that:doh: had to edit my post


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 21, 2006)

SoDelicate said:


> hehehe, no, I'll eat your hat if anyone actually gets the one I posted
> 
> and yes I saw that:doh: had to edit my post




My guess is that it is a song you wrote????


----------



## SoDelicate (Mar 21, 2006)

*laugh* no, I'm being fair, it was a song actually put out by and band and a label, but they only ever made one cd...

Happy guessing


----------



## Morganne (Mar 21, 2006)

Echo Hill by Third Matinee

"Too long I roamed in the night.I'm coming back to his side, to put it right."


----------



## SoDelicate (Mar 21, 2006)

Dagnabit, next time I'm using a song I wrote:doh:


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 21, 2006)

Kate Bush --- Wuthering Heights

Guess these?

"Once I thought my innocence was gone
Now I know that happiness goes on
That's where you found me
When you put your arms around me..."


----------



## Morganne (Mar 21, 2006)

For The Longest Time by Billy Joel

"Mortgage people you crawl to your homes,
Your security lies in your bed of white foam."


----------



## SoDelicate (Mar 21, 2006)

Reo Speedwagen- Golden Country

Sometimes I'd like to break you
And drive you to your knees


----------



## Morganne (Mar 21, 2006)

Sometimes When We Touch by Dan Fogelberg

"I'll never see your smiling face
Or touch your hand.
If just once more I could see you"


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm going for the kill. I'd be surprised if anyone gets this. It's from one of my favorite movies.

"There never was love like mine for you 
Never was a love like mine
All the love you may have read about
Honey, you can just forget about
There never was a screen romance for two
Never was a love like mine for you"


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 28, 2006)

Booyah! I finally stumped people!

It's "Never was a love like mine" by Gale Garnett from the Mad Monster Party soundtrack. I admit it's a tad obscure.


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 28, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> Booyah! I finally stumped people!
> 
> It's "Never was a love like mine" by Gale Garnett from the Mad Monster Party soundtrack. I admit it's a tad obscure.




Trust me I looked and looked on all the music lyric sites I could find and I couldn't figure it out for the life of me. Good one.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 28, 2006)

This one is truly obscure:

Two hearts are better than one
Four legs are better than two
Some folks think we're grotesque
But I still Dance with you!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 28, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> This one is truly obscure:
> 
> Two hearts are better than one
> Four legs are better than two
> ...



I'm sure no one will get this unless you're into obscurity.

It's called: "Four legs are better than two" and it's by Skip Battin.
Skip was Bass player for classic/ country rock groups; The Byrds, The New Riders of the Purple Sage and The Flying Burrito Brothers, among others.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 31, 2006)

"Barney Rubble, laughin' like a hyena
Barney Rubble, what a little weiner
Where's Wilma? Anybody seen her?
Got a baby elephant vacuum cleaner"


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 31, 2006)

Love that song!

Weird Al Yankovic --- BedRock Anthem (not too obscure I've seen the cool video for the song, too  )

Can you figure what music artist and song this belongs to?

One day, his family took him to an Italian restaurant.
The boy had never had Italian food,
And was mesmerized
By all the exotic sounding names of the dishes.
He asked about the lasagne, 
And it sounded delicious, 
So he ordered it.
He ate the lasagne, and it was delicious.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 7, 2006)

"I am the incubus 
I lay the egg in you 
The worm that burrows 
Through your brain 
But you are the beast 
That calls me by my name"


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 7, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> "I am the incubus
> I lay the egg in you
> The worm that burrows
> Through your brain
> ...


Ooh! Ooh!

It's "Somewhere Over The Rainbow", isn't it?


----------



## Seth Warren (Apr 7, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> "I am the incubus
> I lay the egg in you
> The worm that burrows
> Through your brain
> ...



Kiss - "Unholy"

Now guess these...

The arms that you cut off that Sunday night
of the youngman who ran screaming through the street,
streaming blood in trails of terror,
are the arms that point me to my door,
which forsaken by the blood of Jesus,
invites the Devil, who now waits for me outside.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Apr 21, 2006)

I've seen it all, most everyday
A lonely man and his guitar.
In his eyes, I see the pain
All the faces and the places
All the trouble that he sees.
There was a time
There was place
They'd come from miles around
They all knew his name.
But days go by and only memories remain.


----------

